# And on the 7th day....



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Once upon a time in the Kingdom of Heaven, God went missing for six days.

Eventually, Gabriel the archangel found him, resting on the seventh day.

He inquired of God, "Where have you been?"
God sighed a deep sigh of satisfaction and proudly pointed downwards through the clouds, "Look Gabriel, look what I've made."

Archangel Gabriel looked puzzled and said, "What is it?" "It's a 
planet", replied God, "and I've put LIFE on it. I'm going to call it 
Earth and it's going to be a great place of balance".

"Balance?" inquired Gabriel, still confused.
God explained, pointing to different parts of Earth. "For example, 
Northern Europe will be a place of great opportunity and wealth while 
Southern Europe is going to be poor; the Middle East over there will 
be a hot spot."

"Over there I've placed a continent of white people and over there is 
a continent of black people". God continued, pointing to different 
countries.

And over there, I call this place America. North America will be rich 
and powerful and cold, while South America will be poor, and hot and 
friendly.

And the little spot in the middle is Central America which is a hot 
spot. Can you see the balance?" "Yes" said the Archangel, impressed 
by Gods work, then he pointed to a small country in Northern Europe, 
"What's that one?"

"Ah" said God. "That's Scotland, the most glorious place on Earth. 
There are beautiful snow capped mountains, untouched rivers, streams 
and lochs of exquisite, timeless beauty. The people make a drink 
called Uisge Beatha or Whisky which means "The Water of Life".

The people are good looking, intelligent and humorous and they're 
going to be found travelling the world. They'll be extremely sociable, hardworking and high-achieving, and they will be known throughout the world as warriors, engineers, inventors and pioneers.

Gabriel gasped in wonder and admiration but then said: "You said 
there will be BALANCE!" .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
God replied wisely, "Wait until you see the [email protected] I'm putting next to
them!"


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

Hev x


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

hehehehehe :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Oi :evil: I'll get that wall rebuilt :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Oi :evil: I'll get that wal rebuilt :lol:












Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Oi :evil: I'll get that wal rebuilt :lol:
> ...


I'm begining to think that Hadrian was right :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm begining to think that Hadrian was right :-*


But who would you adopt as a TTOC rep to compliment YELLOW??? 

Hev x


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


They were never very good at policing it though... see the two old bids slip through the net as the Roman poses for his photo....










H


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Classic pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hannibal said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


They were heading North! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Hev said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


How can you tell, I couldn't see any stolen goods on them?!?!

H


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hannibal said:


> How can you tell, I couldn't see any stolen goods on them?!?!


Can you not see the blue sky in the background? ........ everyone KNOWS that we Scots have the best of the British weather :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > How can you tell, I couldn't see any stolen goods on them?!?!
> ...


This thread is the funniest thing in the joke forum for months :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Hannibal said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: i have to agree :lol: :lol: :lol:

my cheeks hurt from laughing so much :x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Nice one :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Oi :evil: I'll get that wall rebuilt :lol:


Whatever you do, don't do that. It would make me a Jock. 

(Mind you, Cowan is a sept of the Colquhoun clan. Si Je Puis and all that.)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh no ... this is turning into a Scottish thread... only another 17 pages to go :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

John-H said:


> Oh no ... this is turning into a Scottish thread... only another 17 pages to go :roll:


......... and your point is? 17 pages??? I'm feeling subdued at the mo :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no ... this is turning into a Scottish thread... only another 17 pages to go :roll:
> ...


I wondered how my post count had overtaken yours :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


About time too............... you've been here longer than I have :lol: ............ nice to see someone talks as much rubbish as I do :-*

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Ah but I have 2500 posts as my alter ego :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Keep going guys you can do it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]  [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Andy can do it just talking to himself :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> Andy can do it just talking to himself :lol:


Just cos you've started scoring two per match there is no need to get cocky :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------

